# Stranded Duckie on Verde River, AZ



## NorthernAZ (Apr 4, 2011)

Hey guys, we had to abandon a blue NRS duckie on the Verde River between Pre-Falls and Verde Falls today. It is hung on a tree branch but wasn't wrapped at 4:00 this afternoon. I think it will free itself as the water drops. All chambers were still holding air. If anyone gets the chance to recover it, let me know. Generous rewards of beer and eternal good river karma to all involved in its return!


----------



## scooby450 (Dec 4, 2008)

Good luck


----------



## topbud (Apr 9, 2010)

I heard it was a shit show down there this past weekend. Lots of rescues, and carnage. Wish I could've been there to see it.
Good Luck, hopefully your name was in it. Also contact the ranger station there and let them know you lost it, incase they find it. If they don't someone wil be happy with a new boat.


----------



## lazy backpacker (Feb 12, 2012)

*FOUND*

Shit show is right! Amy can pick it up tomorrow.


----------



## scooby450 (Dec 4, 2008)

Ah, the Verde...reminds me of the ski resorts in AZ. Some people show up without a clue....not the place you want to be if something goes wrong...


----------



## mrbadwhiskey (May 15, 2011)

there was a blue sotar ducky in the trees about 2 miles up from childs but would have been to gnar to retrieve


----------

